# Where are all the (Airnimal) Joey owners?



## Old Plodder (29 Oct 2012)

Seems every other person on here is a Brompton nut. 

So I thought I'd see if there are any other 'Joey' owners reading this forum.
(Though, I expect, they are just out riding all the time.)

Anyway, if you're a Joey owner, where abouts are you?


----------



## ufkacbln (29 Oct 2012)

Chameleon, Brompton, Birdy, Strida and Gekko.... No Joey!


----------



## Ian H (30 Oct 2012)

I just sold mine. Lovely to ride but not such a practical everyday fold as the Brompton. To be fair it wasn't designed for that.


----------



## Old Plodder (30 Oct 2012)

Cunobelin said:


> Chameleon, Brompton, Birdy, Strida and Gekko.... No Joey!


I'll let you off as you've got a Chameleon.


----------



## Old Plodder (30 Oct 2012)

Ian H said:


> Lovely to ride but not such a practical everyday fold as the Brompton. To be fair it wasn't designed for that.


Agreed. That's why I was suprised at the (seeming) lack of owners on here.


----------



## palinurus (30 Oct 2012)

I had one for a while, it was a great bike. Did Lon Las Cymru on it, rode it to work a fair bit, did my first time-trial on it (either that or the Brompton or the MTB I had at the time, I don't have those bikes now either), few day rides and the like.

I bought it so it'd take up less room in the flat and I could get it on the train for day rides without booking ahead. It was pretty good for that but ultimately I sold it because using it for a TT introduced me to club cycling and after that I wanted a TT bike. Sold it for about £100 less than I paid after owning it for a year or so.


----------



## Old Plodder (30 Oct 2012)

palinurus said:


> I had one for a while, it was a great bike. Did Lon Las Cymru on it, rode it to work a fair bit, did my first time-trial on it (either that or the Brompton or the MTB I had at the time, I don't have those bikes now either), few day rides and the like.
> 
> I bought it so it'd take up less room in the flat and I could get it on the train for day rides without booking ahead. It was pretty good for that but ultimately I sold it because using it for a TT introduced me to club cycling and after that I wanted a TT bike. Sold it for about £100 less than I paid after owning it for a year or so.


Hope you're enjoying the TT's. (Been there, done that.)


----------



## Campfire (9 Nov 2012)

I know a husband wife who have one each. Not sure which model but they ride them in preference to their Bike Fridays. They are in my neck of the woods.


----------



## palinurus (10 Nov 2012)

fatmac said:


> Hope you're enjoying the TT's. (Been there, done that.)


 
I did enjoy it for a few years, then I tried 'cross. I only rode one TT last season- perhaps I've retired, not sure yet, that said I've only done one 'cross race this season too- I've been busy with other stuff.

Strange though- all I did for years was commuting on MTBs, then I bought a Brompton- which led to the Airnimal, then a road bike, a TT bike and club cycling, which led to cyclocross. Without the Brompton maybe none of that would've happened.

Sold the Brompton- it was ridden, by its new owner to a podium place in the Brompton worlds. I don't know what happened to the Airnimal but the eBay feedback was positive.


----------



## JoeyB (10 Nov 2012)

Err, my wife is a Joey owner?


----------



## Howard (16 Nov 2012)

Here's mine:







Do most of my winter training on it and pop it on the train for outings from time to time. Currently folded and in a cupboard.


----------



## HelenD123 (26 Nov 2012)

I have a Joey Explore and love it . It's great for impromptu touring. There's no worry about not being able to get it on the train when I've finished exploring.


----------



## Bodhbh (26 Nov 2012)

I had a Joey, but sold it and wish I hadn't. It went for less than half of what I paid for (lesson learnt on selling whole bikes on eBay). Not being as foldable as the Brommies they do fall a bit in a niche. What's the clearance on the Joeys now, the new ones look like they can take seriously fat tyres from that picture?


----------



## Howard (27 Nov 2012)

You can get a 1.75" marathon on it happily.


----------



## gwhite (4 Dec 2012)

Howard said:


> You can get a 1.75" marathon on it happily.


 
I've 2" Big Apples on my Joey and it looks the business. I have a Chameleon as well which I had already prepared for sale. At the last moment I knew I'd regret it if I did and held on to it. A really fun bike.


----------



## P.H (24 Mar 2013)

I've had mine for a couple of years, bought secondhand, though I'd been considering the exact same model for a while. I got it mainly for the tines I need to make a train journey at short notice without chance to get a reservation, as such trips are usually work related I didn't want to chance it. As suspected the few times I've used it for such trips I haven't needed to fold it. It's one size fits all is useful for visitors, four others have ridden it in the time I've had it. It's also a good snow bike! Easy to get on and off, the only bike I have with flat pedals and the only one without mudguards to clog up. It is my least used bike, but so usefull to have around for the times no other bike will do.
Dirty Airnimal


----------



## seadragonpisces (27 Mar 2013)

Just curious about the Airnimal Rhino bikes. I want an off-road folder again but dont think I could justify the Black Rhino, was thinking of maybe a White Rhino.

Any views, worth the money but then Airnimals seem to cost a pretty penny, so maybe fair price for the brand?


----------



## Flying Dodo (27 Mar 2013)

I know someone who has a Joey. But I know far more Brompton owners.


----------



## MDF (9 Oct 2017)

I know this thread is five years old but I have just purchased a Joey


----------



## Kell (11 Oct 2017)

I did look at them seriously before going for a Brompton. 

But they're just not practical for multi-modal transport to me.

Mine goes Garage-Car-Ride-Train-Ride-Work-Ride-Train-Ride-Car-Garage on a daily basis. Having to remove and reattach the front wheel five times a day was not practical to me. Plus it was, realistically, more than I wanted to spend - though I could have justified it, for the right bike. Happily the Brompton is the right bike.


----------



## bonzobanana (20 Oct 2017)

Saw my first airnimal bike in the flesh today at the dealership in Bath down by the train station. I was waiting for the nearby Prezzo to open at 12 o'clock. They had some fantastic bikes in there but was frightened to speak to anyone as there wasn't many items with prices on. Very nice looking bikes. Also checked out the Birdy's and Bromptons and a few other bikes I hadn't seen close up before.


----------



## Hymerdude (19 Nov 2017)

New to the site and new to Airnimal ownership too, absolutely love my Joey


----------



## palinurus (19 Nov 2017)

Kell said:


> Mine goes Garage-Car-Ride-Train-Ride-Work-Ride-Train-Ride-Car-Garage on a daily basis. Having to remove and reattach the front wheel five times a day was not practical to me. Plus it was, realistically, more than I wanted to spend - though I could have justified it, for the right bike. Happily the Brompton is the right bike.



Airnimals are really designed for less frequent folding, they'll go in a suitcase so you can fly with them, works for some train journeys (and can save having to book) and are useful if storage space is tight and you need something that rides like a road bike (I did some good mileage on my Brompton but I wouldn't have done a time trial on it- although, in retrospect, I wish I'd tried it once- would've been ideal for a boxing day 10)


----------

